# Disable Multi-Touch on Windows 8



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey hello!

Just yesterday I saw Acer Aspire R7, a 10 finger multi-touch tablet/laptop/transformer which was loaded with Windows 8 Single Language.

*Problem is:* I'd like to use the device to draw, but when I tested it (on store), the multi-touch become counter-productive and it keep registering my palm as "touch" when i try to write on it as if I try to write on a piece of paper.

What I know that in Windows 7, the Pen and Touch Control Panel have the option to disable multi-touch, while on this Windows 8, the Pen and Touch Control Panel only have 1 tab and does not include such option.

*So the question:* Is there any way to disable the multi-touch on Windows 8?

Thanks beforehand!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the touch pad properties in the control panel you will be able to un-check what's now called Pinch Zoom, I believe that will do what you need.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, but I was talking about the touch screen, not the touch pad.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Try it this way:
Disabling touch functionality on a touchscreen


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, but this is the problem: There's no such option in Windows 8. The Pen and Touch Control panel that I saw looked like this (but without Pen Option and Flicks tab, so only Touch tab):









Source: _Touch and pen settings: FAQ, Microsoft_

Clicking on settings only allow to adjust time delay between two taps to register as double click.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Bumpity bump (sorry if this is illegal  )


----------

